# Vintage Fuji Titanium Frameset



## Biker1bmw (Mar 21, 2021)

greetings,

i’m new to this forum but I just acquired a older Fuji Titanium frame and fork and was hoping for some information as to build date and value.
my present daily ride is a Fuji team pro carbon but I have a soft spot for vintage steel, unfortunately this tI Fuji is a 56 cm c to c and too large for me so I would be open to offers to a good home.
the frame is in good condition no signs of any dents or cracks, paint is flaking at spots frame has possibly original decal set.
any information would be appreciated 
thanks


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

Steel fork?


----------



## Biker1bmw (Mar 21, 2021)

hummina shadeeba said:


> Steel fork?





hummina shadeeba said:


> Steel fork?


Yes steel fork I believe


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

I have no intimate knowledge of this frame, but from the fork style, I'd say it had to be pre-1980. Probably very rare, as well. Is the downtube a formed aero profile? Not sure if what I'm seeing is that, or a [email protected]$$ dent.


----------



## 3dvvitch (Nov 25, 2021)

Biker1bmw said:


> greetings,
> 
> i’m new to this forum but I just acquired a older Fuji Titanium frame and fork and was hoping for some information as to build date and value.
> my present daily ride is a Fuji team pro carbon but I have a soft spot for vintage steel, unfortunately this tI Fuji is a 56 cm c to c and too large for me so I would be open to offers to a good home.
> ...


You've got a very interesting bike there! It looks like it's one of the first few hundred Fuji Titanium bicycles imported to the U.S. in about 1987. There's a 1987 Bicycling Magazine review that mentions the first batch being painted blue like yours and using a chromoly fork. By 1988 they had improved their frame finishing procedures and, as a result, stopped painting their frames. They had also developed a titanium fork and stopped using the steel type. In fact, the 1988 and later frames might have been produced by Sumitomo using Fuji's design specification.

I'll have that review up on my website pretty soon: Ann's Early Titanium Archive ...but for now I've attached it in this post.

All in all, your bike is historically significant, but probably not in very high demand, because this is mostly forgotten history. Wish it was in my size!

If you have any more pictures, please send them to me! I'll feature it on my website.


----------

